# Tulpen vermehren ...



## Frettchenfreund (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Ich habe es versucht ..... und es klappt!

Tulpen aus dem Samen der Blüte und nicht über Zwiebelteilung.

*Anleitung:*

Die braunen Samenblättchen im Herbst auf die Erde streuen und leicht mit Erde bedecken bzw. anfeuchten, sonst fliegen die schnell weg. 
Dann in eine schattige Ecke stellen und warten. 
Im Frühling sieht es dann aus, als ob frisches Gras wächst.
Am Ende des Sommers verwelcken dann die Hälmchen und man kann schon kleine Zwiebelchen erkennen. 
Dann dauert es aber mindestens noch zwei Jahre bis zur ersten Blüte. 

Dieses wollte ich hier einfach mal schreiben.

.


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Tulpen vermehren ...*

Hallo Tulpenfreunde,

kann mir jemand sagen, was dran ist, dass Tulpen mit den Jahren zu ihrer Urform zurückvegetieren? Angeblich sollen die Tulpen nach einigen Jahren die Wildform (gelb) annehmen. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, warum?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tulpen vermehren ...*

Hallo Markus!



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tulpenfreunde,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, was dran ist, dass Tulpen mit den Jahren zu ihrer Urform zurückvegetieren? Angeblich sollen die Tulpen nach einigen Jahren die Wildform (gelb) annehmen. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, warum?
> 
> Grüße, Markus



Das habe ich bei Tante Gooooogle gelesen und deswegen es mit dem Samen aus der Blüte versucht.

Ob es dadurch verhindert wird kann ich aber noch nicht sagen.

Ich bin ja auch schon viel zu Alt um das noch mit zu bekommen.  

.


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Tulpen vermehren ...*

Hi Volker, 

schon klar, dass man mit 46 Lenzen direkt vor dem Abgrund steht 

Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob du bei Samenaufzucht die gleichen Eigenschaften erhältst. Ich weis, dass Obstbäume bei normaler Befruchtung nicht unbedingt die gleichen Eigenschaften haben, wie die Mutter, da Blüten von mehreren Sorten bestäubt werden können. Und die können natürlich auch sehr unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben.
Aber zumindest das wirst du sicherlich noch erleben  

Gruß, Markus


----------

